# Baby tooth or adult tooth?



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

A tooth just came out of our puppy's mouth while we were playing. (Actually it was my husband playing a little too rough). It bled some. Does it look like its a baby tooth? It was one of the pointy (canine?) teeth on the bottom jaw.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hiow old is the puippy? I am quite sure it is a baby tooth anyway


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

About 5 months. And my husband thinks he can see another tooth behind where the one was that fell out.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks like a baby tooth to me. The root disintergrates as the new tooth grows behind it.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

That's a baby tooth alright.

Count yourself lucky that you actually FOUND one of his/her teeth! Those are almost IMPOSSIBLE to find!! I never found one of Jaylie's teeth.


----------

